# Early signs of Dropsy? :(



## MadameDesu (Feb 5, 2012)

Hey all, posted about this in a different thread (http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=118270), but now I'm wondering if my betta could have dropsy.


Housing 
What size is your tank? 3 gal
What temperature is your tank? 78-82
Does your tank have a filter? Yes
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration? No
Is your tank heated? Yes
What tank mates does your betta fish live with? Mini Marimo Moss Ball

Food
What type of food do you feed your betta fish? Hikari bio-gold
How often do you feed your betta fish? 3-4 pellets once a day

Maintenance 
How often do you perform a water change? 100% about once a week usually, but every day now that she's in QT
What percentage of the water do you change when you perform a water change? 100%
What type of additives do you add to the water when you perform a water change? Prime conditioner, AQ Salt for treatment

Water Parameters:
Have you tested your water? If so, what are the following parameters? No

Ammonia:
Nitrite:
Nitrate:
pH:
Hardness:
Alkalinity: 

Symptoms and Treatment
How has your betta fish's appearance changed? Maybe a little pale, belly a little bloated, possibly starting to pinecone?
How has your betta fish's behavior changed? Lays on the bottom of the tank, won't eat. 
When did you start noticing the symptoms? About 4-5 days ago
Have you started treating your fish? If so, how? I put her in a 1 gal QT with AQ Salt
Does your fish have any history of being ill? Just some fin tears here and there. 
How old is your fish (approximately)? I've had her for at least six months. 

Well, you can read about the beginnings of this in the other thread, but basically:
* Sudden onset
* Won't eat and hasn't eaten in about 5 days
* Lethargic, stays at bottom of tank
* Swims awkwardly
* Breathing is labored and seems slower
* Doesn't react unless roused
* Darts and flashes
* Won't flare
* COULD be pineconing, not sure

Sorry for the lack of pictures, having trouble getting them to my computer.
Anyways, could this be dropsy? If so, how can I treat it? If not, how can I treat it. I was going to go to the LPS for meds today or tomorrow. What would you all recommend? I hope my LPS has the right meds ... it's pretty small.


----------



## MadameDesu (Feb 5, 2012)

*Pictures*

Here are some pictures.
The first is one of her from many months ago, her happy healthy self.
The rest are from today, before I put her in QT.


----------



## MadameDesu (Feb 5, 2012)

Hello, everyone that read this thread. 
Rosie has passed on. Whatever she had must have been really vicious.


----------

